# Downloads von daten



## mrno (3. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich will in einem Programm eine downloadfuntkion für updates integrieren. Die files liegen auf einem ganz normalen http server. Wie kann ich jetzt mit hilfe der url die daten übertragen und auf der platte speichern
MFG mrno


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo!


```
/*
 * Created on 03.02.2005@22:07:40
 *
 * TODO Licence info
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.io.BufferedInputStream;
import java.io.BufferedOutputStream;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.net.URL;

/**
 * @author Administrator
 *
 * TODO Explain me
 */
public class Downloader {

    public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
        URL url = new URL(
                "http://www.tutorials.de/images/menupics/logoheader.gif");
        BufferedInputStream bis = new BufferedInputStream(url.openStream());

        File file = new File("c:/logoheader.gif");
        BufferedOutputStream bos = new BufferedOutputStream(
                new FileOutputStream(file));

        byte[] buffer = new byte[8192];
        int len;

        while ((len = bis.read(buffer)) > 0) {
            bos.write(buffer, 0, len);
        }

        bos.flush();
        bos.close();

        bis.close();

    }
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------



## Billie (5. Februar 2005)

Hm, wenn du eine Webstart Anwendung erstellst wird sowieso überprüft ob eine aktuellere Version verfügbar ist und diese dann heruntergeladen. Ansonsten kannst du natürlich auch ein Teil des HTTP Protokolls in dein Programm einbinden, wobei die obig genannte Lösung glaub ich einfach die Bessere Lösung ist 8)


----------



## nautiLus` (5. Februar 2005)

Hi, wie müsste man denn vorgehen, um einen Processbar für einen Download zu implementieren? Also welche Methoden und Klassen braucht man da genau und wie schauts mit den Berechnungen aus?

//ok soweit hab ichs mal, nur wie schauts im obigen Beispiel aus mit den Berechnungen also der schrittweise Fortschritt des Bars.
muss ich das in der  while Schleife unterbringen oder wie macht man das am besten? Irgendwie müsst ich mal zur Gesamtgröße der Datei kommen oder?


----------



## Romsl (3. Februar 2006)

Hi,

Wie kann man von einer URL (HTTP) auf die Größe der Datei auf dem Server schließen? Ich möchte eine Progressbar einbauen.
Wie kommt man auf die Downloadgeschwindigkeit?

Gruß

Romsl


----------



## elmato (3. Februar 2006)

Bin mir nicht ganz sicher habe auch gerade kein Java zum testen auf dem Rechner :'( aber es müsste ungefähr so aussehen:

```
URL url = new URL("http://www.pfad.de/datei.exe");
URLConnection  conn = url.openConnection();
int size = conn.getContentLength();
```
wie man jetzt aber die dauer berechnet ist mir auch nicht ganz klar, aber ich schau mal nach...

mfg
elmato


----------



## Thomas Darimont (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials.training;

import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.io.File;
import java.io.FileOutputStream;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStream;
import java.io.OutputStream;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;

import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JOptionPane;
import javax.swing.JProgressBar;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

/**
 * @author root
 * 
 */
public class DownloaderExample extends JFrame {

	JTextField txtUrl;

	JButton btnDownload;

	JLabel lblThroughput;

	JProgressBar progressBar;
	
	boolean downloadInProgress;

	public DownloaderExample() {
		super("DownloaderExample");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);

		GridLayout gridLayout = new GridLayout(2, 3);
		setLayout(gridLayout);

		txtUrl = new JTextField("http://rm.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/eclipse//technology/ajdt/31/update/ajdt_1.3_for_eclipse_3.1.zip");
		btnDownload = new JButton("download");
		btnDownload.addActionListener(new ActionListener() {
			public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
				downloadInProgress = true;
				new Thread(){
					public void run() {
						InputStream inputStream = null;
						OutputStream outputStream = null;
						try {
							String urlText = txtUrl.getText();
							URL url = new URL(urlText);
							URLConnection urlConnection = url.openConnection();
							progressBar.setMaximum(urlConnection.getContentLength());
							
							inputStream = urlConnection.getInputStream();
							String filePath = url.getFile();
							String fileName = filePath.substring(filePath.lastIndexOf('/'));
							outputStream = new FileOutputStream(new File(fileName));
							
							byte[] buffer = new byte[16384];
							int bytesRead = -1;
							int bytesWritten = 0;
							
							int bytesPerSecond = 0;
							long deltaTime = 0;
							long time = -System.currentTimeMillis();
							while((bytesRead = inputStream.read(buffer)) > 0){
								outputStream.write(buffer,0,bytesRead);
								bytesWritten +=bytesRead;
								outputStream.flush();
								progressBar.setValue(bytesWritten);
								
								bytesPerSecond += bytesRead;
								
								if(deltaTime > 1000){
									lblThroughput.setText(bytesPerSecond/1024 + " kb/s");
									bytesPerSecond = 0;
									deltaTime = 0;
									time = -System.currentTimeMillis();
								}
								deltaTime += time + System.currentTimeMillis(); 
							}
							JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(DownloaderExample.this,"Download completed!");
							
						} catch (Exception e) {
							e.printStackTrace();
						}finally{
							if(outputStream != null){
								try {
									outputStream.close();
								} catch (IOException e) {
									e.printStackTrace();
								}
							}
							if(inputStream != null){
								try {
									inputStream.close();
								} catch (IOException e) {
									e.printStackTrace();
								}
							}
							
							downloadInProgress = false;
						}
						
					}
				}.start();
			}
		}
		);

		lblThroughput = new JLabel("0.0 kb");
		progressBar = new JProgressBar(0, 0);
		progressBar.setStringPainted(true);

		add(new JLabel("URL: "));
		add(txtUrl);
		add(btnDownload);

		add(lblThroughput);
		add(progressBar);

		pack();
		setVisible(true);
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new DownloaderExample();
//		try {
//			URLConnection connection = new URL(
//					"http://rm.mirror.garr.it/mirrors/eclipse//technology/ajdt/31/update/ajdt_1.3_for_eclipse_3.1.zip")
//					.openConnection();
//			System.out.println(connection.getContentLength());
//
//		} catch (Exception e) {
//			e.printStackTrace();
//		}
	}

}
```

Das GUI ist zwar graesslich, aber was solls...

Gruss Tom


----------

